# Jolly Egg Fun!!



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Holy moly does Kaiser LOVE this toy. I stopped by a local pet shop to photograph a pittie that needs a new furever home. I decided to bring Kaiser, to help evaluate the dog and to show him off to the lady that worked at shop...she kind of adores him  After the two pups met and made nice, we turned them out into the "day care" area just outside the shop. Once Kaiser found the jolly egg, he COMPLETELY lost interest in the pit and turned all his attention to trying to fit the toy in his mouth. Hilarity ensued. 

*Hmmm...this looks like an interesting toy
*
egg drool by jsnail17, on Flickr

*Wait...why can't I pick it up?
*
egg chase by jsnail17, on Flickr

*Mom, you are SO in my way...I'm trying to get this toy!
*
egg move by jsnail17, on Flickr

*OMG why can't I fit it in my mouth!?
*
egg bite by jsnail17, on Flickr

*I...WILL...show...this toy...who's...boss...
*
egg fuzz by jsnail17, on Flickr

*Ack this is ridiculous...time for a breather.
*
egg tiring by jsnail17, on Flickr

*GET...IN...MY...MOUTH!
*
egg attack by jsnail17, on Flickr

*Gah...I give up.
*
egg dirt by jsnail17, on Flickr

*But that doesn't mean I'm GIVING UP the toy...!*

egg rest by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Haha! Kaiser is such a character! What a silly boy  
Great pictures!!! I love seeing him!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Funny! I've never seen one of those eggs. Scarlett only likes "babies", nothing rubbery or plasticy. She likes fuzzy, squeaky toys that she can carry around. 

That egg is HUGE. Does it squeak or anything? What is so enticing about it? My sister has a BC that is crazy. She would love something like that. Tess inherits all of Scarlett's unloved toys. So far, a rubber chicken has been the biggest hit!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks so much!  He is so much to watch. He "talked" to the egg the entire time. He had to tell it just how frustrated he was


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Scarlettsmom said:


> Funny! I've never seen one of those eggs. Scarlett only likes "babies", nothing rubbery or plasticy. She likes fuzzy, squeaky toys that she can carry around.
> 
> That egg is HUGE. Does it squeak or anything? What is so enticing about it? My sister has a BC that is crazy. She would love something like that. Tess inherits all of Scarlett's unloved toys. So far, a rubber chicken has been the biggest hit!


Its a hard plastic....egg. Lol. I am going to have to buy Kaiser one (that one belonged to the shop). I had no idea it was going to be so enticing to him. He LOVES squeakies/grunties too, but he also loves plastic bottles. I guess he likened this to a big, uncrunchable, bottle?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is a favorite here, too. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/186425-craziest-dog-toy-ever.html


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I swear, this thing is amazing  Can they hurt their teeth?


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

*bump*....can playing with this toy hurt their teeth? I could hear the impact as Kaiser was bumping it around, and it made me cringe.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

well,egg won this round.

but i am sure,sooner or later...

...egg will SUFFER.
(if you are going to buy one)

wonderful pictures,i like the last one.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Hah, those were great pictures! I had to have one, just bought it. Spirit will love this, I'll get pictures too  

Great idea!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

hattifattener said:


> well,egg won this round.
> 
> but i am sure,sooner or later...
> 
> ...


Haha I have a feeling I will be purchasing one  I need to figure out which size he was playing with (obviously not the small...but I'm not sure if it was the medium or large).



Jo Ellen said:


> Hah, those were great pictures! I had to have one, just bought it. Spirit will love this, I'll get pictures too
> 
> Great idea!



Yay I cant wait to see them! 



*Any thoughts on issues with teeth?*


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Those are great pictures!!! 

As far as harming the teeth: does the Jolly Egg have the same 'plug' type thing that the original Jolly Balls have? I was told that the dogs can grip this area and chew, and yes harm their teeth. I've seen that the plastic gets scratched by their nails, and then when they're pushing it around their noses will bleed - but my dog was a complete psycho with his, lol!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Blanketback said:


> Those are great pictures!!!
> 
> As far as harming the teeth: does the Jolly Egg have the same 'plug' type thing that the original Jolly Balls have? I was told that the dogs can grip this area and chew, and yes harm their teeth. I've seen that the plastic gets scratched by their nails, and then when they're pushing it around their noses will bleed - but my dog was a complete psycho with his, lol!


I'm honestly not sure. I didn't really look at it closely, just watched (and photographed) as Kaiser was playing with it. I'll have to take a look when I go back to the store.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice egg. Haven't see that around here yet.

BUT.. That last picture really shows off your dog.
What a beauty


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Blanketback said:


> Those are great pictures!!!
> 
> As far as harming the teeth: does the Jolly Egg have the same 'plug' type thing that the original Jolly Balls have?


No plug. The egg is very hard plastic. 

There is a large size and a medium size. The large size gets nudged with the nose and paws. Hans corners it and gnaws on it, but it slips away and more fun ensues. 

I also got him the medium size, that one he can have the satisfaction of actually picking it up and carrying it around. 

Both of ours are yellow, because dogs can't see red-- they see it as brown. The yellow is easier for them to spot. 

Amazon carries them.

http://www.amazon.com/Jolly-Pets-Egg-Large-Yellow/dp/B003TEQ2U6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345389788&sr=8-1&keywords=jolly+egg


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I was very enthusiastic when I first got the ball, and was advised that if the dog was able to get the plug in his grip, he would break a tooth. So maybe chewing on the egg is bad too? Hard plastic...it's up to you, I know dogs have broken teeth on bones, but I still give them 

My dog never tried to chew the jolly ball, just chased it around and jumped on it when he cornered it. The jumping put the big scratches in it, and those gouges rubbed his nose raw. But he LOVED that toy!! The smaller one wasn't as heavy so it didn't cut him as badly - I just didn't let him play with them long enough to cut him, and he was always upset when the game ended too soon, lol.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> Nice egg. Haven't see that around here yet.
> 
> BUT.. That last picture really shows off your dog.
> What a beauty


Thank you! The toy is awesome, and I might be a little partial to Kaiser, but I think he's a beaut too  hehe



Sunflowers said:


> No plug. The egg is very hard plastic.
> 
> There is a large size and a medium size. The large size gets nudged with the nose and paws. Hans corners it and gnaws on it, but it slips away and more fun ensues.
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks for the link!!




Blanketback said:


> I was very enthusiastic when I first got the ball, and was advised that if the dog was able to get the plug in his grip, he would break a tooth. So maybe chewing on the egg is bad too? Hard plastic...it's up to you, I know dogs have broken teeth on bones, but I still give them
> 
> My dog never tried to chew the jolly ball, just chased it around and jumped on it when he cornered it. The jumping put the big scratches in it, and those gouges rubbed his nose raw. But he LOVED that toy!! The smaller one wasn't as heavy so it didn't cut him as badly - I just didn't let him play with them long enough to cut him, and he was always upset when the game ended too soon, lol.


Haha yeah Kaiser was EXHAUSTED but soooo disappointed when we left and he had to leave the egg! Poor boy pouted the whole way home


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

yes, i love the last picture too, beautiful boy.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

aww thank you


----------



## Elvis's Dad (Dec 16, 2011)

We got Elvis an egg several weeks ago. It is his favorite outdoor toy. After trying it in the yard and having to retrieve from various inaccessable places we decided to take it to the soccer park. He loves it, chases it all over with his nose and less work for us.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

:wub::wub::wub: I love him!..Is the egg solid? I wouldnt think he could hurt his teeth if he cant get a good grip on it. He might wear his teeth down abit if he keeps trying to grab it though.

What a cool toy! Where do you get them from?


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think its hollow on the inside. I'm going to order one from amazon (less expensive than in stores)


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Kaiser2012 said:


> I think its hollow on the inside. I'm going to order one from amazon (less expensive than in stores)


 
hehe..thanks to you I just bought a 12" (large) red egg for Zeus n Piper. Got it off ebay for a total of $24..not too shabby. I can bet Zeus will love chasing it around but I'm unsure what Piper will think if it since she hardly plays with any thing other than rubber rings lol..she loves to carry them around and flip them in the air lol. We will see what happens when it comes in a few weeks


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

yay! You must post pictures! I honestly had NO idea Kaiser would go so bananas for it. He just didn't seem like that "type" of dog (he's normally SO serious! lol)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kaiser2012 said:


> *bump*....can playing with this toy hurt their teeth? I could hear the impact as Kaiser was bumping it around, and it made me cringe.


I believe it can wear down teeth, get some dirt in there and the dog does try to grip. I can't leave egge's or teaserballs with Karlo, he just destroys them along with his face and his teeth. But he love, love, loves them!












I found this is the least expensive to order from, http://www.elitek9.com/Reward-Toys/products/24/ and the bestball is a blast too. You can fill it with water or sand to make it move randomly, or make it heavier. Karlo loves that one too!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

awesome! haha at least Karlo barks at it! All Kaiser does is whine!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Kaiser2012 said:


> yay! You must post pictures! I honestly had NO idea Kaiser would go so bananas for it. He just didn't seem like that "type" of dog (he's normally SO serious! lol)


 
Oh I will post pics! I'm curious to see what will happen lol


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I am so dissapointed in Siberia response to this toy..Once again I have wasted money on something she has no desire to play with..I even smeared it with honey and with pbutter..She was like a brain surgene with how delictly she removed these enticements...This is one boring dog..only plays with the chi's little squeaky toys..no more money on toys for her..obviously I have no spell chem on my kindle


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

jang said:


> I am so dissapointed in Siberia response to this toy..Once again I have wasted money on something she has no desire to play with..I even smeared it with honey and with pbutter..She was like a brain surgene with how delictly she removed these enticements...This is one boring dog..only plays with the chi's little squeaky toys..no more money on toys for her


lol she sounds like my dakota...not boring at all, just above most normal toys  Kaiser would love the egg if you haven't returned it


----------

